# Been done before but, Post your setup?



## Cartersconstruction (Jul 16, 2015)

I know it's been done before but its pretty old. Wanted to see if any of you would like to share your new or updated setup for us to see.

Would love to see some truck/trailer setups.

I'm just looking for ideas to try to keep my stuff together. I get it all together and after two days can't find anything.

Keeping the locks apart by number is a real pain they always get mixed together and i always spend to much time digging through them.


----------



## TexasP&P (May 22, 2015)

*Lock Organization*

An easy way to keep track of locks, get a label maker, and stack the boxes on shelves above each labeled key code, that way when you walk by you can see which sets your low on. 
-Keeping them organized in the field: get a couple of cheap backpacks or tool bags and put a different key code in a bag by itself. Bags make it easy to move them around if you unload your rig every day as opposed to getting a big toolbox to keep all of your locks in.


----------



## sixxgunner (Aug 16, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing other people's rigs as well.
Thanks for the post.


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

here are some closer photos of my material storage.


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

a few more


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

oh, i forgot this addition i was working on for a while. finally got it operational. still some kinks to work out, but Mark1 is not bad.


----------



## Cartersconstruction (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks everyone for all the input, I enjoy seeing this stuff as some people just have some crazy cool ideas (oteroproperties)

oteroproperties, You should just quit working for the banks etc and start making PP trailers for a living. I feel like you could sell the hell out of them bad boys!


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you for the kind word's. I did think about building them. I still might do one just to see if I can sell it for a profit. I've spent so much time developing and changing it I'd actually have to sit down and see what it would cost and what I'd have to sell it for.


----------

